# Matriarchal Society of Mercenaries



## Justme (Apr 25, 2012)

I've always been into heroines more than heroes, but I've had some ideas about a matriarchal society centered around a mercenaries. The main charactors are the lead elements of strike team based on the Navy seals, only it is set in space. If you've ever played the RPG game called Traveller 

Traveller (role-playing game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
You will be better informed on the world I am setting the story in. I've set up the central chactors and am working on their individual roles, but the one I like the most is a Being named A2. It is a genetically inhances Feliniod creature who's based on the Klingon ideals of honor.  This individual is the only nonhuman charactor and is loyal to a fault to the main charactor. I'm thinking of giving the feliniod mystical healing powers kind of like a shaman, but I'n still in the setting up stages.


----------



## gavintonks (Apr 26, 2012)

Well they have been around for ages, The amazons are the most famous but their are many black tribes from ancient history with matriarchal. The question for me is not where or who but -  what is the story / who is the protagonist and what is going to make me root and shout for these charcters?


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 26, 2012)

I think that could be a really interesting idea, by all means roll with it.


----------



## Justme (Apr 27, 2012)

gavintonks;39l231 said:
			
		

> Well they have been around for ages, The amazons are the most famous but their are many black tribes from ancient history with matriarchal. The question for me is not where or who but -  what is the story / who is the protagonist and what is going to make me root and shout for these charcters?



Slavers, are the central antagonists. The lead character will have had a past with them and it will be revealed piecemeal through the story, leading up to the finish where she confronts the leader, who had her, at one time in chains.  I am thinking about beginning where the team is already constructed and placing snapshots of their past in where the characters have time to ponder things. This will bring everyone up to speed on how these people have come to be united against their hoes. 

The main character is also running from a family situation, She is part of a Nobel family with close ties with the religious authorities. She was set up into a arranged marriage, with the son of a church offical, but ran away and is living with the younger daughter of the high priest. This pissed off both her family and the church aristocracy and they are both under a kill on sight order from the church. 

The matriarchal society is a separate entity that provides them safe haven and freelance employment much like a guild. The teams contact within the guild is a blind women with strong clairvoyant and telepathic powers that intermittently contacts the main character along the way, but lives under a code of self reliance.


----------



## gavintonks (Apr 28, 2012)

Nzinga of Ndongo and Matamba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Nzinga is legendary for her fight against slave traders and the Portuguese


----------



## Justme (Apr 28, 2012)

gavintonks said:


> Nzinga of Ndongo and Matamba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Nzinga is legendary for her fight against slave traders and the Portuguese




That was interesting, Thank you.


----------



## Justme (Apr 29, 2012)

I've got an Idea of a beginning to this based upon the original Star Trek series.  each show began with a time stamp, which suggested the  storyline that followed had already happened.  

I think I will begin with a police report statement about a mutilation of a long retired mid level military official and the finding of a top secret document revealing the existence of a government project that genetically engineered a feliniod species for espionage purposes. The documents were found spread across the table of the official who had been hung by the rafters in his office and skinned alive, after his tongue was cut out. His severed head was found stop a small flag pole behind the desk and the documents were spread out from page one to the end in a semi circle with the last page placed at it's center.  

On that page the government determined after the war was over that these genetically enhanced individuals would not be able to re-enter their society so the government decided to nuke the facility that housed the creatures, while not on mission.  The last entry by the officials stated that *it was believed that all the subjects in the program were believed to have been eradicated.*

Below the typed text of the official document was a newly scratched message in the blood of the beheaded official. 

*SOMEONE ERRED !*​

This, I think will set up the beginning very well. It will have the reader wondering who did this deed and why. It will also tie in to the ending and explain a area in the tale that I will be hinting on throughout the story. I know I'm a little vague on things, but I'm still working out the train of events.


----------

